
Comcast VP: 300GB data cap is “business policy,” not technical necessity - LeoNatan25
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/08/comcast-vp-300gb-data-cap-is-business-policy-not-technical-necessity/
======
profinger
And total crap.

